# Erstes HD4870 GDDR5 Review



## Kovsk (24. Juni 2008)

Erstes Review zur HD4870 GDDR5 klick

Und das unglaubliche:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine 1k Punkte weniger für die hälfte vom Preis


----------



## push@max (24. Juni 2008)

Wow , damit ist ATI wirklich dran an Nvidia! Aber mich haut immer noch der günstige Preis von der HD4870 weg...jetzt will ich die Nvidia Preis purzeln sehen


----------



## uuodan (24. Juni 2008)

Ja das nenne ich mal ein prickelndes Ergebnis. Die Review lese ich jetzt gleich mal...


----------



## residentCJ (24. Juni 2008)

Ok, das ergebnis knallt, und zwar so richtig . Für den Preis ist die 4870 ein Knüller. Und sogar die übertaktbarkeit soll ansprechend sein ( besonders beim gddr5). einziger Nachteil: das gute Stück soll terroristisch laut sein. Meine iwas bezüglich "alter Kühler der 38xx weiterverwendet" gelesen zu haben.

Also wenn´s das gute Stück mit 1024 MB gibt, werd ich mir eine zulegen. Obwohl die gtx260 Preise jetz natürlich fallen werden, dann gerät das wieder ins wanken, mal schauen^^


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (24. Juni 2008)

also mein entschluss steht...ich werde nen bissle sparen ....noch ^^ und mir dann mal glatt die 4870 holen mit neuen kühler..vlt habsch ja glück und mein ac s1 passt xD ..aber bis ich die kohle zusammen hab muss meine gemoddete 88 gt herhalten ^^


----------



## LordTripack (24. Juni 2008)

Schick, aus 20% mehr GPU Takt und einer erstaunlichen Bandbreite, 25% Mehrleistung bzw. unter AA sogar 27% Mehrleistung zu machen ist gut.

@residentCJ
vielleicht sollte mal ein Hersteller eine Art Zylinder liefern mit einem 12 cm Lüfter, die man dann aufstecken kann und das Teil zeitgleich auch über die Software steuerbar bleibt.


----------



## F4K3R (24. Juni 2008)

Die 3D Mark Ergebnisse sind doch wie immer uninteressant. Wichtiger sind die Ergebniss der einzelnen Spiele.
Aber auch da sieht man dass die AMD HD 4870 ganz klar überlegen ist für das Geld. Sie leigt durch die Bank immer zwischen der GTX 260 und GTX 280. Ehr sogar zu größeren.
Wenn man dann noch auf höhere Auflösungen und Deteils usw einstellt kann man dann noch sehen das AMD wesentlich weniger einbricht.
Mir scheint AMD hat es endlich wieder geschafft mehr Leistung für weniger Geld zu schaffen als NVIDIA. Für mich ne klare Kaufempfehung. Mal sehen wie das aussieht wenn die ersten deutschen Testergebnisse auftauchen. Dann wieder Preise vergleichen und dann schauen was man kauft. Aber die 9800 GTX oder der Nachfolger machen erst Sinn wenn diese deutlich günstiger sind als die AMD. Und das wird wohl nicht passieren. Übrigens sollte man wenn man dann vergleicht die kleine AMD mit der 9800 GTX vergleichen, denn diese kommen am nächsten aneinander. Die größere wäre nicht faihr mit der 9800 GTX zu vergleichen.

Gruß
   F4K3R


----------



## martink. (24. Juni 2008)

WOW schneller als eine 500 euro teure Nvidia Karte. Das ist der Hammer. Die karte gehört mir





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## residentCJ (24. Juni 2008)

Naja selbstverfreilich hängt meine positive aussage an den REAL-INGAME benches und nicht 3d[um]Mark^^. Aber wie schon richtig erwähnt kann selbst dort die hd4870 die gtx260 öfters übertrumpfen. Was mich ja wundert das das selbst in Crysis so ist, meine wo gelesen zu haben das ATI probs mit dem Treiber in Crysis hat.

Apropos trichter: Ich säg einfach nen trichter aus der Küche zurecht ( oder gönn mir sowas: Fan Adapter Acryl 80mm 120mm blau transparent Fanadapter Lüfter Prozessor Kühlung 80 120 mm Plexiglas ) dann bissi tüdeldraht anne Graka und nen 120er mit nidrigerem Stromverbrauch ( der standard lüfter hat ja schon 1A, sollte also machbar sein^^) und dann mal gucken ob die graka über pwm oder das andere, komm grad net drauf? regelt , polung checken und fertig. ansonsten den 120er einfach an irgendeine lüftersteuerung^^


----------



## der8auer (24. Juni 2008)

Jo die Ergebnisse können sich echt sehen lassen 

Wenn jetzt die Nvidia Karten mal günstiger wären würde es auch besser passen.

mfg


----------



## H@buster (24. Juni 2008)

ich will n review auf PCGH, tomshardware, computerbase oder sonstwo....dann ergeben die Sätze vllt ein wenig mehr Sinn...
aber was man bis jetzt so sieht hört sich ganz gut an, bis auf den Lüfter.... vllt hilft ja andere WLP


----------



## killer89 (24. Juni 2008)

Wann genau kommt die 4870 denn zu uns????
4850 hab ich ja schon gesichtet

MfG


----------



## residentCJ (24. Juni 2008)

also hier steht 8. Juli 4870 release date? - Guru3D.com Forums .


----------



## <--@ndré--> (24. Juni 2008)

Ich hasse das.
Erst kaufe ich mir ein X38-Board um darauf Crossfire zu machen - die erwarteten ATIs floppen aber - dann kauf ich mir doch eine 8800GT und jetzt kommt ATI? 

Wobei man immer Acht geben muss, dass die 3DMark-Werte ja nicht immer ganz der Realität (Spiele) entsprechen!


----------



## TheGamler (24. Juni 2008)

Das Bild ist das geilste ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das nenn ich owned ^^

Also wenn die Werte stimmen (Morgen ist fällt doch das NDA?) dann wäre das ja der Oberhammer  Wie geht dann die X2 ab?

Aber hoffentlich stimmt das mit dem lauten Lüfter nicht  Egal wird trotzdem gekauft ^^

Ich mein im idle schon 80°C und 25% Fanspeed, schon heftig!


----------



## lordofthe1337 (24. Juni 2008)

geil! die is ja fast so schnell wie eine gtx 280 mit einem gibyte!!!!
und das mit nur der halben speichergröße!!
die is so gut wie gekauft (vll. auch zwei mal)


----------



## px2 (24. Juni 2008)

also die wird sicher den weg in mein system finden, und zwar zweimal, und mit 1 gb DDR5 Ram pro karte


----------



## killer89 (24. Juni 2008)

residentCJ schrieb:


> also hier steht 8. Juli 4870 release date? - Guru3D.com Forums .


is das nu auch auf die GDDR5 Variante bezogen? 

MfG


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (24. Juni 2008)

> Aber hoffentlich stimmt das mit dem lauten Lüfter nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Da passt ein AC drauf, und der hält die auch kühl


----------



## <--@ndré--> (24. Juni 2008)

*Was?* Da passt garantiert ein Accelero drauf?
Ich krieg gleich ein steifes Ohrläppchen.
Da hat nVidia wohl im Mittelklassesegment (100-200€) komplett verpennt!
Endlich scheint sich mein X38-Chipsatz auszuzahlen!


----------



## Fransen (24. Juni 2008)

Noch nen bisschen sparen und sie ist mein
Hammer Teil das ATI da auf die Beine gestellt hat, das ist mal ein Comeback


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (24. Juni 2008)

Yes..
Damit habe selbst ich net gerechnet. 
Irgendwann hol ich se mir


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Juni 2008)

ich aber irgendwie auch auf die Faltperformance gespannt PCGH wird das testen??? hoffe ich doch..


----------



## residentCJ (24. Juni 2008)

killer89 schrieb:


> is das nu auch auf die GDDR5 Variante bezogen?
> 
> MfG



Also ich will mich da nicht in was verrennen, aber soviel ich weis gibz die 4870 nur mit gddr5, aus diesem grund soll sie auch lieferengpässe haben. Hoffe das wenn es eine 4870 mit 1gb geben sollte, die dann auch gddr5 hat.  

Die 4850 hat allerdings gddr3.


----------



## killer89 (24. Juni 2008)

Achso, naja, wenn se alle GDDR5 haben, dann freu ich mich 
Wo genau soll die 4870 denn preislich liegen? Bei ca. 250€? ^^

MfG


----------



## LordTripack (24. Juni 2008)

Schätze so, 220 €+, so wie auch die HD3870 zum Beginn.


----------



## killer89 (24. Juni 2008)

Das wär bei dem Preis ein absolutes Preis/Leistungs-MONSTER!!! Wenn ich bedenke, dass meine 8800GT 172€ gekostet hat und selbst da ein "Schnäppchen" war... oh man... langsam aber sicher geht mir das zu schnell... 

MfG


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juni 2008)

Bei mir gibbet bald "Gross-Update"
Die 8800 GT kommt aus Rechner 1 raus - da kommt ne 4850er rein
Die 8800 GT kriegt einen Zwilling beigestellt und wird im "Zweitrechner" (der dann Erstrechner wird) SLI-mässig wirken

Zum Thema - es wurde Zeit, das AMD//ATI wieder was auf die Reihe kriegt
Und *DER* (also 4850//4870) hat gesessen und wird NVIDIA böse Probleme machen

Kann dazu nur sagen

GUT GEMACHT AMD//ATI


----------



## mille25 (24. Juni 2008)

laut dem review ca so schnell wie GTX 260


----------



## Lee (24. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich nicht schon auf andere Dinge sparen würde, währe sie gekauft.

Zur Karte ansich, ein gelungenes Comback von AMD. Besser hätten sie es fast nicht machen können.


----------



## push@max (24. Juni 2008)

Ich bin aber absolut negativ vom Energieverbrauch der Karte überrascht!

Unter Last ist sie nur paar Watt sparsamer als eine GTX 280 und die verbraucht schon extrem viel. 
Selbst im Idle verbraucht die Karte sehr viel, sogar mehr als eine GTX280, hat ATI wieder die Stromsparmechanismen ausgebaut?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (24. Juni 2008)

Überrascht mich jetzt aber auch!
Eine Treibersache kann das ja eigentlich nicht sein. :mhh:

Mit welchem System wurden die Test über den Energieverbrauch denn gemacht?


----------



## H@buster (24. Juni 2008)

irgendjemand hat mal gesagt, dass der treiber die Karten nicht in den 2D Modus stellt...könnte ja sein...oder die GTX280 ist im Idle so sparsam


----------



## CloudCrunsher (28. Juni 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Wow , damit ist ATI wirklich dran an Nvidia! Aber mich haut immer noch der günstige Preis von der HD4870 weg...jetzt will ich die Nvidia Preis purzeln sehen



 In spielen wohl kaum....

Denn der 3d mark ist einfach nur speicherlastig 
Wenn ich meien 8800GT von 900mhz auf 1000mhz speicher übertakte hab ich ca 1000 pkt mehr


----------



## push@max (28. Juni 2008)

CloudCrunsher schrieb:


> In spielen wohl kaum....
> 
> Denn der 3d mark ist einfach nur speicherlastig
> Wenn ich meien 8800GT von 900mhz auf 1000mhz speicher übertakte hab ich ca 1000 pkt mehr



Teilweise ist die HD4870 sogar deutlich schneller als die GTX260 und dran an der GTX280 und das nicht im Benchmark sondern eben in Spielen.


----------

